# Mirror above fireplace



## richtea (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all, i just bought a large ( 100 x 80 cm ) mirror to hang above my fireplace, is there a general rule of thumb about how high to place a mirror above the mantle piece ? I was intending to hang this vertically , starting from 15 cm above the mantel piece, meaning the top edge of mirror will be 95 cm above mantel piece, but think this might look slightly too low with the overall proporton of the wall, i just dont want it too high up the wall that it looks disjointed with the fireplace - any advice ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no rule book. Just put it where ever you feel it looks best.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Usually when hanging things you want enough on the bottom so as to visually support the weight. You can either position your mirror equidistant or leave more space at the bottom as when hanging art. 

You will probably need some masonry anchors and some sort of at least floating hangers for mirrors. Or a frame. Or something.


----------



## JulieB (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a huge mirror above my fireplace (I had the mirror before we moved to this house). It's huge. It's too high to see yourself in. I think I need something else above the fireplace. Plus the ceilings are about 20' tall so there is nothing above the mirror so I'm at a loss on what to do. I want stone all the way up to the ceiling but my husband is in the middle of redoing our stairs so I can't even mention the fireplace yet. :whistling2:


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Get some cardboard, cut it to the same size and tape it up there. See what looks good.

Julie, how is the mirror attached? Can you angle it so you see more of the room, and less of the ceiling?


----------



## JulieB (Sep 9, 2012)

Blondesense said:


> Get some cardboard, cut it to the same size and tape it up there. See what looks good.
> 
> Julie, how is the mirror attached? Can you angle it so you see more of the room, and less of the ceiling?




It's hung on the wall with toggle bolts (I think). I could angle it but I think I need to get creative and figure something else to hang on the fireplace so it can take up more vertical space.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

*add a little interest*

ok, I can't figure out how to shrink my photos yet. You can do something similar to add some interest. I just used inexpensive strips from HD and nailed them in. Way cheaper than it would be to do stone and it can be temporary.


----------



## JulieB (Sep 9, 2012)

klmeenan said:


> ok, I can't figure out how to shrink my photos yet. You can do something similar to add some interest. I just used inexpensive strips from HD and nailed them in. Way cheaper than it would be to do stone and it can be temporary.


I can't see your picture.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

i put it into my "other" photo album. It's what I did on my ceiling to hide my attic access. I did paint the rectangles different colors which I don't think you would need to do. The white would provide a nice contrast. I also would do more of a vertical brick pattern and you could also vary the sizes. Just a thought. Sorry I can't get it to post right. Don't worry, you won't hurt my feelings if you don't like it. It's just a thought.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8091776686/


----------



## JulieB (Sep 9, 2012)

klmeenan said:


> i put it into my "other" photo album. It's what I did on my ceiling to hide my attic access. I did paint the rectangles different colors which I don't think you would need to do. The white would provide a nice contrast. I also would do more of a vertical brick pattern and you could also vary the sizes. Just a thought. Sorry I can't get it to post right.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8091776686/


I can see it by clicking the link, thanks. Pretty neat idea.


----------

